# BREEDING YOUR BETTA



## daddyjay81 (Nov 19, 2007)

BREEDING YOUR BETA TAKES ALOTE OF CARE SPECIAL ESSENTIALS ARE NEEDED FOR YOUR BETTA


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

Can you please explain more details about breeding bettas?


----------

